# LONG TERM RELATIONSHIP



## nickenson (Mar 30, 2021)

My nane is Nickenson Daniel, I'm happy to be with you guys. To all those who are strugglingin their relationship, I want to tell them COMMUNICATION is the key ingredient for successful long term relationship


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

OK, a couple of things.

First, is your post commercial? If not, you shouldn't use your actual name or picture.
Second, if your post is commercial, you should make your intentions clear.

Thanks-


----------



## nickenson (Mar 30, 2021)

Casual Observer said:


> OK, a couple of things.
> 
> First, is your post commercial? If not, you shouldn't use your actual name or picture.
> Second, if your post is commercial, you should make your intentions clear.
> ...


Nothing to do...


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

nickenson said:


> Nothing to do...


In that case, welcome to TAM! What brings you here?


----------

